# K3 freezes when going to Facebook website



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I noticed that my K3(wifi only) always freezes after I log into the facebook website. Has anyone had similar experiences or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

That might be the first of many reasons to buy it!


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> That might be the first of many reasons to buy it!


Huh?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Catherine is saying she's not a 'FaceBook' fan. . . . . . .

I know there are folks here who use the browser fairly extensively, so perhaps one of them will be along soon and can shed some light on the situtation.  I just don't. . . . so I'm afraid I can't help you.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had it happen twice to me. Not sure why - but I'm interested if anyone has an explanation.


----------



## kevinofengland (Oct 25, 2010)

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> That might be the first of many reasons to buy it!


Hi, i have had a similar problem, i updated the firmware a few days back an highlighted some text and sent it to Facebook to test it and it froze for about 30 secs. It doesnt always do it. I have the 3g version. hope o get it sorted out.

Kev


----------

